# Great Condition ADA 90P



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Local pick up only. 300 dollars - or best offer.

I don't think mine is the "ultra high clarity" - but you get the exact dimensions here:

http://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/ada-cube-garden-90p-aquarium-ultra-high-clarity-glass


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just tank, or tank and stand , or complete set up ?


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> just tank, or tank and stand , or complete set up ?


This is just the tank. I'm cleaning out some space, so if you're interested make me an offer!


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

I need to clean up some space, so taking any offers on this tank. It's a great tank! 250 anyone? All offers considered.


----------

